# [H]ravenwing [W] warhammer army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok I have dark angel codex

ravenwing grandmaster ON JETBIKE
ravenwing grandmaster on speeder( I use it as a normal tornado)

libby on bike

ravenwing command squad- champion, apoth, banner

ravenwing command squad- grenade launcher

troops

6 ravenwing bikes-2x meltas
attack bike
landspeeder typhoon

6 ravenwing bikes-2x plasma guns
attack bike
landspeeder typhoon

6 ravenwing bikes-2xflamer
attack bike- heavy bolter
landspeeder-unbuilt

6x scouts- 5x snipers 1 heavy bolter.


deathshroud

1 objective marker- fallen angel cypher

ok all models are all part painted but thin paints used so can be respreayed, have lots spare bits can give pics on request.

ok im after warhammer army open to offers

im uk based in Wiltshire and will post in uk via courier 

any questions please ask.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

still looking to trade.


----------

